# Couldn't get to the game in time....



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

So we hit the cigar bar instead. Great cigar, great friend, big tv,.....doesn't get much better


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Nothing to complain about there!!!! Looks like an awesome afternoon.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Well it was a killer game and an incredible chose of cigar! Good times.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like fun.


----------

